# CHARITY TOY DRIVE CAR SHOW, December 5th Presented by Apexi -Southern California



## showoffcafe (May 17, 2004)

Mainstream Productions, Apex-i, and Club 4AG has joined forces with City or Orange to bring you - CHARITY TOY DRIVE CAR SHOW on December 5th 2010 ! This day will bring top car show vehicles on display as we do something positive for the community.

* ADMISSION IS FREE!
* Bring $10 unwrapped toys to be a part of the raffle!
* Vendor row with many manufacturers on hand
* Apex-i Drift and Promo vehicles on display
* club4AG.com Toyota Corolla Corral meet



* Showoff car show winners
* Top teams on display
* Toy Drive for the City of Orange
* Special Giveaways
* Special Food Truck appearance to be announced.

SPECTATORS - We encourage everyone to bring a $10 unwrapped toy and join in the chance to win prizes from top manufacturers to be announced. All toys will be donated to the "Spark of Love" and City of Orange Toys for Tots Drive.

CAR SHOW ENTRY - REGISTER NOW to guarantee your spot at the show. Registration cost is $10.00 great value and ALL PROCEEDS go to "Spark of Love" charity for needy children. Come support for a great cause!

PREREGISTRATION NEEDED TO DISPLAY VEHICLE AT EVENT - SPACES ARE VERY LIMITED - don't be left out to help the community and Children for this Christmas!

SHOW INFO:

Date: Sunday, December 5th 2010
Roll-in / Setup Time: 8am - 9am (all cars must be present by 9am or they will not be let in)
Show Time: 10am - 3pm
Location: Apex Integration - 1449 W. Orange Grove Ave, Orange CA 92868
For more info: Toy Drive Car Show - Dec 5th 2010


----------

